# AltimaSE-R.com



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Welcome to NissanForums.com Altima SE-R Forum

Please visit our new website: AltimaSE-R.com


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We have much more content "coming soon" to the site.. The current configuration will change in the coming weeks.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:applause: Very good job, Mike and team. :thumbup:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

site just makes me jeleous


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn... still no stats!!! We want bragging rights!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh jesus i want one now! a four door for under 30k has NEVER looked that good imo :thumbup: hot! are they on sale now?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Thats hotttt. I live near a nissan dealer and not yet have seen one inperson


----------



## Grk M Power (Nov 8, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Thats hotttt. I live near a nissan dealer and not yet have seen one inperson


yea there supposable out already, but most dealers wont see them till march, maybe as late as june... sucks

on that website it says the se-r has 240 hp?? it has 260hp and 251 lb tq...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Grk M Power said:


> yea there supposable out already, but most dealers wont see them till march, maybe as late as june... sucks
> 
> on that website it says the se-r has 240 hp?? it has 260hp and 251 lb tq...


It's available at the bigger dealers now...


second part of post...... typo


----------



## 6 speed SE-R (Nov 9, 2004)

Canada has these in the showroom. Allocation will be 2-3 units per dealership. Only approx. 150 Dealerships in Canada. I have one scheduled for December 14th, 2004. Would love to know what the 0-60, 1/4 mile and top speed.


----------



## 05 Altima SE-R (Nov 7, 2004)

*Greetings !*

Picked up my SE-R from southern states Nissan last saturday. I love it, I have tons of pics but I cant figure out how to post yet.


----------



## 05 Altima SE-R (Nov 7, 2004)

ok figured out how to link some pics started a new thread in this forum with some pics.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ok i think i have a problem,
When i goto www.altimaser.com it is a advertisement site
did the site go down?


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

a few months back it went down.


----------



## crisstyle21 (Sep 16, 2005)

nice site...


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

Great site mike,need some help,can u get me a set of headers for the 05 altima Se-R ???any help would be greatful ty


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

This site isn't working -- what's up with it?


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

go to NissanPerformanceMag.com - September 2006


----------

